# I'm thinking about skipping out on a presentation



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, hear me out and let me know if you think I should just not do it.

I'm a senior in college. I literally have 5 more days of this summer class left, then I just have fall quarter to do then I'm done.

This week I'm supposed to give a presentation over SKYPE, which right now I can't really handle the stress because I'm also working 8 hours doing and internship (which is also for my major).

I have a 3.885 gpa. I've done all the other assignments for the class, and the actual presentation is worth about 60 extra points.

I will probably end up with a C in the class. The lowest grade by far I've ever got, but does it really matter? I mean I'm done with school next quarter, do you think grades really matter anymore?

Basically I don't want to do this SKYPE presentation, mainly because I have to try and sell stuff to my teacher for 20 mins. I really don't think I'll do it. What do you think?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I think that if I were in your position, I would do it if it made a difference in my grade. Not saying that is the right thing to do, just probably what I would do.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

do it anyway. like you said, youre so close to graduating, so why not finish strong? the circumstances you described lead me to think that its better for you to do it anyway because theres no pressure, even if you fail youll get more points than if you skipped it and your grade wont get worse. i feel that you should learn to deal with stress like this while youre in school because real life is going to be a lot more stressful, i had internships every year i was in uni and none of them compare to the stress of being a full-time working, self-sufficient adult. so dont run away from this chance to improve your grade, dont let the stress or fear make you want to settle for less. thats just my two cents.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with the person above-- why not just do it anyway and finish up school strong and with good grades all over? Trying will still give you a better grade than not doing it at all, and it shows both to other people and to yourself that even though you really don't want to do something you're still capable of managing it anyway.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

You should just do it and finish your college career strong. Not worth lowering your grade at the very end. Good luck!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you should do it too. Once I "skipped" my first presentation, it went downhill from there.

At the same time, a C isn't going to do a damn thing to your GPA with so many credits earned.

These days I don't pay attention to what the professor wants in length. I get up and say what I feel is necessary to get my point(s) across and sit back down. I'm not going to spew 15 minutes of bull when I can do it in 5. I call this the WGAF presentation model. I challenge myself to make a good short presentation which forces me to stand in front of the class to test my anxiety.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know.. I've never missed one assignment in my college career. I might reward myself with this one. I don't see how it matters really. I'm going to be done with school soon and my GPA won't get hurt that much.

I just dread skype one-on-one things. I'd actually rather do a presentation in front of the class.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

If you're applying to a post grad program which is competitive, you shouldn't wreck your grades towards the end of your college career. I'm sure you can explain it away, but like everyone else said, it's much better to finish strong.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

> WGAF


What does that initialization mean?

I say this a lot but the most critical and most effective tool you can use to do well on any presentation is practice! Granted in a one on one sales situation you're going get a lot of curve balls you might not have foreseen but most of the interaction will probably be predictable information. If you can use notes, OMG, easysauce. Write down possible objections with an appropriate rebuttal, etc.


----------

